# Embroidery Blanks



## jrenee (Apr 11, 2008)

I currently purchase merchandise for my home based embroidery business at Embroiderthis.com. Does anyone know of a better source for blanks? I order spa, baby and home decor items. I am also looking into selling bags and totes and found great resourses from this forum. Thanks for any help.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

There are many, many sources. For one, EmbroiderThis.com has a wholesale side. S&S Activewear comes to mind for baby blankets. 

Just got the new source book from Impressions magazine. Go to Impressionsmag.com to get a free subscription, and see if copies of the source book are available.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Are you buying your thread from them as well? Without a login, I can't see their wholesale prices. Their advertised prices on Madeira thread is high.... If you have a tax ID, you can get an account directly with Madeira and but direct at much better prices.

For stabilizers and other supplies, I usually use 5T's in New York. For blanks, I usually use Broder, Heritage Sportswear, Tri Mountain or Holloway.


----------



## jrenee (Apr 11, 2008)

Will check into Madeira thread website as I do have a tax ID#. Embroider This does not sell thread on the wholesale side. Thanks for the info.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

We buy our sticky and no show mesh from: RNK Distributing

We buy our threads and other things from:
Welcome to the MIM Industries, Inc. Store

For some blank bags and market totes (which have been a BIG hit) we use:
Silver Wholesale of Myrtle Beach

We also buy a lot of blanks from:
La Clover Handbag, Inc. The World Quality Bags Wholesale
Leo will really hook you up.

If you are looking for something in particular, just let me know and I will give you some places to go.


----------



## UglyCook (Apr 30, 2008)

How about Richardson caps? Does anyone know where to get them wholesale?


----------



## jrenee (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the site! This will be a great help!!


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

S&S Activewear
Otto International, Inc. - Welcome


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

For items such as thread, backing and general garments choose a vendor that is close to you to save on shipping costs.

Baby blankets - www.terrytowninc.com
Spa - Pendergrass 1-800-748-7655
Home decor - www.tagltd.com
Bags - www.ohmint.com


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Jennifer, what does Tag sell? I am lazy and hate to register for something that I would never use.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Tag sells a variety of home decor items. Things that can be embroidered are placemats, napkins, dish towels, towels and aprons. Very nice stuff!

Tag - Wholesale Home Decor for Style and Design


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

I get my embroidery needs (stabilizer, madera thread, bobbin, etc.. ) from allstitch.net And they have free shipping with $200!


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Jennifer, 

Thanks, I just registered. I am waiting to hear back.

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I use 5ts.com for pretty much everything except thread. I use Madeira thread and get it directly from them, why pay a middle man? I've also ordered from redrockthreads.com when I need a couple of colors of Robison-Anton thread.

I used to use embroiderysupplies.com - they have some good things but keep an eye on your invoice to make sure they don't switch a price without telling you.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Not a huge difference, but if you buy the 5500 yard cones from Madeira, they are $7.15 each and from MIM Industries, they are $6.95 each.


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> Not a huge difference, but if you buy the 5500 yard cones from Madeira, they are $7.15 each and from MIM Industries, they are $6.95 each.


Allstitch is $6.95 too for the 5500 madeira cones. And I was wrong, free shipping after $150!! And they have their own label bobbin which is a great deal!


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

MIM also has white and black maderia for $5.95/cone.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Wholesale Linens is the wholesale side of EmbroiderThis.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

UglyCook said:


> How about Richardson caps? Does anyone know where to get them wholesale?


Richardson

I think you have to have a store front to get an account with them. And they restrict how many dealers they have in an area.


----------



## Sundancerde (Apr 12, 2008)

we use alpha shirt company
just received the printable sportware book and like that it had gerber products.
I think this forum is great!

Sundancerde


----------



## mrsc5inla (May 17, 2008)

Hi,

If you are looking for bibs or onesies at a good price, I get mine from SewItMall. 
She carries really soft onesies and bibs at a GREAT price. I there is something you are looking for in particular, she will work with you to find the product at a great price. You can email her at [email protected]. 

Mare


----------



## jrenee (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mrsc5inla (May 17, 2008)

Hi, 

If you are looking for onesies,socks or infantcaps try contacting Mary at sewitmall.com
She has great prices for wholesale clients and also sells to home embroiderers.

Mary K


----------



## oneill (Mar 6, 2008)

UglyCook said:


> How about Richardson caps? Does anyone know where to get them wholesale?


You go through them directly but need a store front, no home business. Look into:
Pacific Headwear
Yupoong (Flexfit)
SanMar
Sobelwestex
Mission Imprintables

Just to name a few....


----------



## sherilynne (Nov 29, 2010)

Is Anyone using patterned blanks. Like polka dotted shirts or dresses or striped Mostly cotton


----------



## tikino (May 19, 2010)

How about a good source for embroidable book covers? I have requests for bible covers (zippered and handled) and really don't want to have to pull out the sewing machine and make them if I can avoid it.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Sherilynne, Check www.sanmar.com (small check pattern), www.edwardsgarment.com (stripes) and www.bawonline.com (stripes and plaid) for LS button down patterned shirts.


----------



## sherilynne (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

tikino said:


> How about a good source for embroidable book covers? I have requests for bible covers (zippered and handled) and really don't want to have to pull out the sewing machine and make them if I can avoid it.


 
I have seen them at Bagworks before but wasn't really impressed with them. Making them would probably give you a better product.


----------



## tikino (May 19, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> I have seen them at Bagworks before but wasn't really impressed with them. Making them would probably give you a better product.


Thanks for the info, I checked out this site and agree I could make nicer ones. For now, my customer decided to go with small light weight tote bags instead of the covers. That will give me time to pull out the sewing machine and start a line of these.


----------

